# Crack was found on my 2008 SuperSix !!



## Selmer (Mar 30, 2010)

I am still waiting for local Cannondale dealer's reply as they have already passed my photos to Cannondale.
How long does it usually take to get new frame ? And what type of new frame will I get? Do I get the chance to choose the color ? 

Here are the photos :

View attachment 195908


View attachment 195909


View attachment 195910


View attachment 195911


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Are you sure that's the carbon that is cracked and not just the paint?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Selmer:

My girlfriend's 2008 Super Six (Pearl White) has the same issue as well as one on the drive side seat stay where it attaches to the drop out. My 2008 Super Six is in the shop cause my drop out has come out of alignment. Pretty bumbed caused I love the ride and appearance of my Super Six. We will all probably end up riding a 2010 Super Six (regular non-HM). That's fine by me, I didn't buy a Super Six HM. I don't think there's a prettier bike than the Pearl White with Crimson decals. Wish Cannondale would do custom painting or allow me to paint the frame without voiding the warranty. Calfee (Joe's Bicycle Painting) is about 45 minutes away from me and it could do a stellar paint job.

CHL


----------



## Ninja #2 (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks like a paint crack to me. Seeing it in real life would be the only way to really tell tho!


----------



## Chrono (Oct 14, 2005)

*My '08 had the same problem.*

The problem was that the bottom bracket had debonded from the frame and exhibited an extremely annoying "click" with every pedal stroke. You could actually see a gap open up in the crack when applying pressure to the crankarms when the bike was in a repair stand.

MY LBS warrantied the frame and last fall I took delivery of a '10 non-HM SuperSix. I find it a little bit stiffer up front and the finish of the frame is superior compared to the '08. All in all I am quite satisfied with the '10.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

:lol: 

First thing I thought when I read that...


----------



## Selmer (Mar 30, 2010)

Chrono said:


> exhibited an extremely annoying "click" with every pedal stroke. You could actually see a gap open up in the crack when applying pressure to the crankarms when the bike was in a repair stand.


that's exactly what happen to my bike now.


----------

